# Problem with delayed ejaculation.....



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Do any of you guys or gals with guys taking testosterone injections have difficulty reaching climax. I lost 63 lbs from Feb to may after starting injections and lifting. Am 42 6'5" 250lbs with more muscle than ever before. Used to be I could not last 15 min. Sex was hopefully 1-2 week if lucky. Now I have lost weight and buffed up some wife took notice and now 3-5 times a week. The length of PIV now lasts at least 45 min. Have stopped from exhaustion before after over an hour w/o climax. Gave my poor wife a complex. Any one else have that much of a change after starting injections.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

My situation is way different..

A couple years ago, I started working out... Running, some weights, PX90 type workouts...I don't do any injections...At 47, I am stronger and in better shape than I was at 25.

My libido shot up about like yours... Maybe more... My wife was OK with sex once a week. When I ramped up to wanting sex 5X a week, there was no way she was up for that... She wants the 1X a week and 5 minute sex...as long as I give her oral first until she O's

When sex was 1X a week, it was over in a few short minutes... Wife was fine with that... 30 plus minutes? She avoids sex at all costs.

Oh well


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Long sex can be painful.

Talk to your doctor. If you think your life changes have caused this taper off. DE is awful from the woman's side.


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

Same situation as you. Test. inj. for the past 2 years. Gave me my life back but hard to seal the deal. Maybe 1 out of every 3-4 sessions end with me stopping and saying "just not gonna happen tonight." Especially when the wife is not in a sexy mood.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I find that stopping and starting again works good instead of just making it a marathon. Like poster above says, I don't think women want a marathon. That's an urban legend. Break gives the wife and me a break. When I reenter her it feels even better because more friction.


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

Do you have to ejaculate every time? Just do it for a while and save it up! :smthumbup:


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

My wife would leave me. We love intimacy and sex, but too much or having trouble orgasm and getting aggressive with my wife trying to orgasm is the part where she braces herself, claws the sheets, and enjoys the least. 

She enjoys sex, but she also enjoys knowing that if she wants me to cum, I can do so on request.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

That's what we both miss it being able to time it at the same time. She was always fairly easy and could time her self with me....but now....its mor like her 3rd one with me. It can be frustrating....wanted to last longer for own self esteem...but be careful what you wish for. Hoping to help increase sensitivity with some yohimbe to see if I can keep it under 30 min. Its work on a 42 M and 46 wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Divinely Favored said:


> Do any of you guys or gals with guys taking testosterone injections have difficulty reaching climax. I lost 63 lbs from Feb to may after starting injections and lifting. Am 42 6'5" 250lbs with more muscle than ever before. Used to be I could not last 15 min. Sex was hopefully 1-2 week if lucky. Now I have lost weight and buffed up some wife took notice and now 3-5 times a week. The length of PIV now lasts at least 45 min. Have stopped from exhaustion before after over an hour w/o climax. Gave my poor wife a complex. Any one else have that much of a change after starting injections.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


YEP!! I'm on TRT too actually I'm tired of pinning and only been 10 months. I really don't know if I'll ever pin again. Yeah, my muscle got bigger, yeah I lost some weight, but all I want to do is bang and I want to bang everyone. It's like I'm 21.......I want everything which isn't good when you are married.

Sexually the exact same thing happened to me.....I can go forever....and I have to really really try to cum to be able to. Just like you said it's downright hard to get there.

Best of luck make sure you are getting bloodwork checking those E2 levels, cholesterol, bp, and PSA.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

PSA is good, take femara to keep e down and on bp meds already. Do not want any one, just my wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

